# Where Could I Get a 15 Gallon Tank?



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm looking for a 15 gallon long tank (24x12x12), but chains like Petsmart don't seem to carry it, and I'm not sure where I could find one. Could an LFS order it in? Or would it be outrageously expensive? I wouldn't want to spend more than say 30 dollars for one. Is that unrealistic?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

I bought 2 Hagen brand 15g tanks from Petsmart about 3 years ago - they had a sale on them too, but I can't remember what I paid for them. I'm surprised that they don't have them in stock anymore. It shouldn't be a problem ordering them in.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

look on crags list or here youl find one for 20 bucks or so


edit : oops you have specific dementions sorry


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

King Ed Pets will have them.


----------



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

Alright. I'll ask around then. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Roger's in Surrey/N. Delta also has it, but might be too far for you..?


----------



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

I checked King Eds and discovered that huge back warehouse of tanks that I some how never noticed in the years I'd been going there. They had them, but I checked petsmart, too, and they were 10 dollars more there, but a helpful BCA member pm'd me and offered to sell me a used one, so I picked that one up.


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

If you want another..... I have a sixteen for sale with a small foot print because it's a bow front. It has eveything you need to start up. The tank alone was 120 new.

Aqueon 16 gal Bow Front
Stand
Heater
Small Black River Gravel
Air Pump
Fluval 2 Plus Filter 
Asking $100.


----------



## Padded Wall (Jan 3, 2013)

I was looking specifically for the dimensions I posted, as I'm not using it as an aquarium but rather as a terrarium for dart frogs. I plan on turning it vertically and having it open from the front. Good luck with your sale, though.


----------

